# Scanspeak D3004 replacing Morel MT22



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I got the Scan tweets in over the past couple days and had a good amount of time to tune yesterday. I had my first ride around town today and these things are definitely nicer than the Morel's they replaced. I had to hollow out my baffle a tiny bit to get them to fit and it was a tight fit to say the least. I was going to get screws for them today but the damned place was closed on Sundays so I will try to stop by there tomorrow after work. These pods were designed for the Hertz ml700 and mt22 originally so now the midrange and tweet are actually touching they are so close. I was barely able to get them to mount flat actually. I had to slightly elongate one of the tweet holes for that The Morel tweeters were also flush mounted before while that was not possible with these new ones so now my speaker grills don't really fit too well. I am thinking about getting a couple neo magnets to solve that problem. It will not look as good as they originally did unfortunately. I can totally see myself making new pods next spring/summer but that is a different thread to come

First, I will say that I was very happy with the Morel MT22 tweeters but I was so happy with my Scan 10f midranges that I always wanted to try out a Scan tweet to go along side them. I was able to find a good deal I couldn't pass up in the classifieds here and the rest is history. My initial thoughts on these tweeters are they have alot more shimmer and hi end extension than the Morel's they replaced. When I was tuning with my rta setup I took a reading with the Morel's and then with the Scans with no other alterations to eq or level and noticed about 1.5 db more at 12.5 kHz, probably 2 at 16 kHz and a solid 3 db at 20 kHz. That was exactly what I was hoping for. The thing that I was not anticipating was how smooth they are down lower near the cross point. I was able to raise the output on the tweeters by 2 db and it has brought out a fair amount more detail it seems and I am not getting that screetchiness like the Morel's would give on some songs. I actually thought it was originally coming from the 10f but have found that is not the case. 

After a solid hour of straight tuning and messing with phase on all speakers, I must say that things are sounding better than they ever have before! I am so impressed with the Scan drivers that I am strongly thinking about taking a chance on a set of Scan Illum 18WU (aluminum) to complete a 3 way all Scan front end. I am running an old Hertz ML165 right now. That is another expense for down the road. I'm sorry I didn't get the rta plots for this thread. Maybe I will post some up a little later on. I will say that if anyone is looking at the Scan D3004 tweeter is in for a nice surprise. It is the best I have ever heard in my limited exposure to this expensive hobby


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I'm very glad that you like the tweeters! I LOVED them! Hopefully you can get them integrated into your pillars so they look nice. "I told ya you were gonna hear the difference".  Enjoy


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I'm very glad that you like the tweeters! I LOVED them! Hopefully you can get them integrated into your pillars so they look nice. "I told ya you were gonna hear the difference".  Enjoy


Yes, you did say I would notice a big improvement and you were right. This is a great guy to do business with here too guys. The tweeters arrived in perfect condition and very quickly.

Also, another thing I seem to have obtained after a few settings changes was a ton more midbass impact. The only things I did down there was reverse polarity on the midranges as they seemed to integrate better that way now. When I did that the rta plot was showing a dip from 250-350 Hz now. I brought those bands up almost 5 db to get that flat again. I previously had to drop 12db to get it flat there before. It's amazing how much polarity can make a difference! I even noticed some of the kick in the chest I have been craving last night. You don't know how happy I was to get that sensation


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Yes, you did say I would notice a big improvement and you were right. This is a great guy to do business with here too guys. The tweeters arrived in perfect condition and very quickly.
> 
> Also, another thing I seem to have obtained after a few settings changes was a ton more midbass impact. The only things I did down there was reverse polarity on the midranges as they seemed to integrate better that way now. When I did that the rta plot was showing a dip from 250-350 Hz now. I brought those bands up almost 5 db to get that flat again. I previously had to drop 12db to get it flat there before. It's amazing how much polarity can make a difference! I even noticed some of the kick in the chest I have been craving last night. You don't know how happy I was to get that sensation


Awesome!


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

excellent! i loved these scans too. post some pics! did you ever install your mosconi amps?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

avanti1960 said:


> excellent! i loved these scans too. post some pics! did you ever install your mosconi amps?


I am really busy the rest of the week pretty much but I'll see if I can get some time on Thursday/Friday to snap some pics. The install doesn't look too pretty right now unfortunately but I think it sounds the best it ever has. I also have frequency plots on my laptop I might upload. BTW, I am back to using my binaural ear bud mics now as the sound I am getting is much more believeable than when i was using the ECM8000. I almost think something might be wrong with it now or something. I get a totally different reading than with the binaurals. That hole at 65 Hz or so is completely gone too after playing with time alignment/phase/crossovers and eq. Phase has been a big one for me. For me I was shocked at how much of an impact reversing phase on your midranges can make for your midbass drivers. Anyways, when I have some more time I will try to get some pics up for you.

I only obtained one Mosconi amp and yes it is pulling midbass duty and doing it better than anything I've ver witnessed. If I only had the money to run everything Mosconi. Maybe someday...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to review the Scans. You mentioned them being more robust down at the crossover point... where do you have them crossed at?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

fish said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review the Scans. You mentioned them being more robust down at the crossover point... where do you have them crossed at?


If anything the Morel's were more robust down low and that was not a good thing. I found them to have a rising response down low and the Morel plots show that too. The Scan's seem to have a lot flatter response as you go down in frequency and the plots from Scan show this too. The real improvement is really in the much better upper range extension however. I have them currently crossed at 4 kHz with a 24 db Bessel filter.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

james2266 said:


> If anything the Morel's were more robust down low and that was not a good thing. I found them to have a rising response down low and the Morel plots show that too. The Scan's seem to have a lot flatter response as you go down in frequency and the plots from Scan show this too. The real improvement is really in the much better upper range extension however. I have them currently crossed at 4 kHz with a 24 db Bessel filter.



Sorry, I must have misunderstood what you were saying. I remember reading they can handle a 2.5k high-pass with ease. The high end extension is a big plus too... now I'm looking into them.


----------

